# Request Timed Out



## SteveErrey (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm trying to get to the Wordtracker.com website but can't get through to it. I've tried on another computer attached to my home wireless network and that can't get through either. I'm not sure exactly where the problem lies, but having done a number of tracerts on both computers things are getting stuck at the same point every time. Here's the tracert output -

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms BelkinModem.SteveErrey [192.168.2.1]
2 32 ms 24 ms 26 ms lo99.lon-1-dsl.as9105.net [212.74.111.225]
3 21 ms 24 ms 27 ms Gi1-0-4-28.lon10.as9105.net [212.74.106.158]
4 * * * Request timed out.
5 40 ms 38 ms 39 ms so-0-1-3.ams11.ip.tiscali.net [213.200.81.150]
6 30 ms 38 ms 38 ms ge-0.ams-ix.amstnl02.nl.bb.verio.net [195.69.144.36]
7 114 ms 110 ms 107 ms p64-0-2-0.r21.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.4.26]
8 109 ms 108 ms 108 ms ae-0.r20.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.16]
9 111 ms 107 ms 106 ms xe-1-1.r01.stngva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.85]
10 110 ms 109 ms 108 ms mg-1.c00.stngva01.us.da.verio.net [129.250.28.202]
11 110 ms 105 ms 109 ms 161.58.157.13
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

It looks like this is a problem beyond the scope of my provider (Tiscali), but I really need to get to Wordtracker and haven't been able to for a few days now. Any ideas?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

I get the same request timed out, but I can access the website ok.


----------



## SteveErrey (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for checking. Yup, looks like the Wordtracker site is just fine and dandy, it's just that my route to it is getting stuck after hop 11 every time, wherever that might be. This is getting really frustrating - any more ideas?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, it's quite possible that it's your ISP. I have had several situations like this with sites in other parts of the world, and it turned out that Comcast's routing tables were screwed up, and I couldn't get to the sites.

FWIW, my TRACERT fails at exactly the same node, but I can access the site fine using http://wordtracker.com/ Note that the reason it stops at 30 is that's the default for the TRACERT command. I think there's some sort of issue at the 161.58.157.13 node, because it seems to loop there. FWIW, I can't even ping Wordtracker.com

C:\>ping Wordtracker.com

Pinging Wordtracker.com [198.65.109.52] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 198.65.109.52:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


Here's a Tracert specifying 45 hops.

C:\>tracert -h 45 Wordtracker.com

Tracing route to Wordtracker.com [198.65.109.52]
over a maximum of 45 hops:

1 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 8 ms 9 ms 9 ms ge-2-2-ur02.norristown.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.216.241]
4 9 ms 9 ms 9 ms po-90-ur01.norristown.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.209.101]
5 10 ms 11 ms 9 ms po-90-ur01.claymont.de.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.209.97]
6 9 ms 12 ms 11 ms po-30-ar01.wallingford.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.211.145]
7 12 ms 12 ms 11 ms po90-ar01.401nbroadst.pa.panjde.comcast.net [68.86.208.29]
8 14 ms 14 ms 14 ms ge-3-0-cr01.torresdale.pa.core.comcast.net [68.86.211.14]
9 15 ms 14 ms 14 ms 12.119.53.53
10 22 ms 18 ms 20 ms tbr2-p012401.phlpa.ip.att.net [12.123.137.206]
11 18 ms 19 ms 21 ms tbr1-cl9.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.2.85]
12 18 ms 19 ms 18 ms 12.123.8.113
13 19 ms 41 ms 20 ms att-gw.nyc.verio.net [192.205.32.18]
14 28 ms 19 ms 18 ms ae-0.r20.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.16]
15 32 ms 19 ms 19 ms xe-1-1.r01.stngva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.85]
16 19 ms 19 ms 18 ms mg-1.c00.stngva01.us.da.verio.net [129.250.28.202]
17 20 ms 19 ms 20 ms 161.58.157.13
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.
31 * * * Request timed out.
32 * * * Request timed out.
33 * * * Request timed out.
34 * * * Request timed out.
35 * * * Request timed out.
36 * * * Request timed out.
37 * * * Request timed out.
38 * * * Request timed out.
39 * * * Request timed out.
40 * * * Request timed out.
41 * * * Request timed out.
42 * * * Request timed out.
43 * * * Request timed out.
44 * * * Request timed out.
45 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

C:\>


----------



## tehnnec (Aug 14, 2006)

hi..try to download an alternate browser..it could be a browser issue..i was able to check the website on my pc..


----------

